# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Hardware & Περιφερειακά Η/Υ >  > [Πωλείται / Καινούριο] TP-Link TL-WA850RE WiFi Extender Σφραγισμένο

## pas2007

Πωλείται το WiFi Extender TP-Link TL-WA850RE 300 Mbps σφραγισμένο, δεν έχει ανοιχτεί ποτέ,
με απόδειξη και 3 χρόνια εγγύηση.
12€
Παραλαβή χέρι-χέρι.

----------

